# The most likely shtf scenario right now



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Not economic collapse. Not civil war. Not gun grabbers. 

North Korea.

They have hinted at missiles today and I think the Feds will be our ally not enemy. Be ready to stand by your country. 


Rule of thumb: grab mosin, get inna woods


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BullDozer said:


> Not economic collapse. Not civil war. Not gun grabbers.
> 
> North Korea.
> 
> ...


 If thats our only ally,we'r in a lot of trouble.:eyebulge:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

BullDozer said:


> Not economic collapse. Not civil war. Not gun grabbers.
> 
> North Korea.
> 
> ...


Mosin??? lol.. I have one.. but if I'm hittin the woods for anything other than hunting.. I'm not taking my Mosin. 5 rounds and bolt action? I need more than that!  In all seriousness though... I absolutely LOVE that friggin gun.

Also.. I wouldn't head into the woods just yet. I fear an EMP attack from NK, and would bug in until I absolutely had to leave.... then and ONLY then would I be heading for the woods!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

BullDozer said:


> Not economic collapse. Not civil war. Not gun grabbers.
> 
> North Korea.
> 
> ...


I think Korea is just a Rube Goldberg! An obscure deception perpetrated by, once more, our completely corrupt world and/or government! ie. one world order. Too create another gulf of Tonkin or Pearl Harbor, as you may. Just another deception in a world of deceptions! The fix is in. Bet on the Greyhound that just took a sh*t to win the race.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

EMP!

Rep Lamborn from Colorado just read out loud what he thought was a declassified document from the pentagon. It stated that North Korea has the capability of putting a nuke on a ballistic missile, but the missile was unreliable.

They've been lying to us. What a surprise! They said North Korea wasn't able to do this. Now an EMP is looking more probable.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rming-ballistic-missile-with-nuclear-warhead/


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG the govt "LIED" there's a surprise. I think i'll have a heart attack of surprise and die.......

Seriously lets hope the kid that lights the fuses on those things trips and falls with the match in his hand into the fueling truck..


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

WatchUr6 said:


> EMP!
> 
> Rep Lamborn from Colorado just read out loud what he thought was a declassified document from the pentagon. It stated that North Korea has the capability of putting a nuke on a ballistic missile, but the missile was unreliable.
> 
> ...


Like I said in one of my other posts.... do you think the government would really tell us if NK COULD hit us? Yeah... I didn't think so either. Get ta preppin!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The Feds will be our ally??? Wow, stop drinking whatever is in that cup friend!!!

I agree NK is a rube and not a threat to the US. For all the wrong reasons TPT have their sights set on China. The US has pretty much destabilized the Middle East and we are in Africa looking to do the same. Again, for all the wrong reasons, resources.

Could there be an EMP here on US soil? Sure, there will be some false flag event shortly. The gun fiasco is winding down and they need some new high profile item to pursue. What it will be and where it will be, who knows but it will be coming.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have always believed that no single event would cause a TEOTWAWKI scenario, short of a very large meteor impact. I think it will take a series of catastrophic events for that.

Let's check the current line-up:
1)Pandemic (Bird Flu?)
2) Nuclear War (NK? Isreal/Iran?)
3)USD Collapse
4)Meteor Impact (?)

Not such a stretch to think any or all of those interruptors could become reality.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

North Korea is still a maybe danger in some distant future, living in a police state is already here in NY.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Bad things usually come in series in my life. Pandemic, widespread war of some sort, economic collapse, resource shortage, widespread chaos, strict gov forms out of ashes, long period of reduced standard of living. Any or all combos. We can change and reverse it at any point but have my doubts. Prepare accordingly


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Due to weather problems in alot of places, the world supply of food is at a fairly low level. If this year is a bad food producer the world could be in trouble from that. 2013 is supposed to have high sun activity(could be bad?). Is there any kind of economic situation right now that is NOT a bubble that is ready to pop? There is hardly any doubt that our gov is poking the civilians in this country with sharp sticks just to see what they can get away with. That is going to blow up at some point. The Middle East is always ready to explode. Who knows about North Korea(sounds to me like the USA is thinking about a "pre-emptive" strike). Oh yes, that would fix that problem. Seems to be more seismic activity in the last 6 months or so. Is a big one coming? Weird bird flu in China. Coming to a town near you? 
I think we have enough things to worry about. 

And I want to buy some ammo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

GroovyMike said:


> North Korea is still a maybe danger in some distant future, living in a police state is already here in NY.


If you think NY is a police state, you'll never last in many countries ouyside the US. A new gun regulation and the sky is falling. ( if you are an inner city black guy with a known rap living in jamaica queens then I resend my statement) 

If only people experienced what others go through to protect freedoms.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

summer riots .... Trayon's Revenge is coming to a neighborhood near you ...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

WatchUr6 said:


> EMP!
> 
> Rep Lamborn from Colorado just read out loud what he thought was a declassified document from the pentagon. It stated that North Korea has the capability of putting a nuke on a ballistic missile, but the missile was unreliable.
> 
> ...


There is no lying.
This is just one intelligence estimate among many.

The DIA has a history of alarmism compared to the more mature agencies such as the CIA. Remember Iraq?

CIA: there are no WMDs
DIA: Lots of WMDs!

outcome, no WMDs


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

information like that wouldnt be declassified this soon if at all


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Due to weather problems in alot of places, the world supply of food is at a fairly low level. If this year is a bad food producer the world could be in trouble from that. 2013 is supposed to have high sun activity(could be bad?). Is there any kind of economic situation right now that is NOT a bubble that is ready to pop? There is hardly any doubt that our gov is poking the civilians in this country with sharp sticks just to see what they can get away with. That is going to blow up at some point. The Middle East is always ready to explode. Who knows about North Korea(sounds to me like the USA is thinking about a "pre-emptive" strike). Oh yes, that would fix that problem. Seems to be more seismic activity in the last 6 months or so. Is a big one coming? Weird bird flu in China. Coming to a town near you?
> I think we have enough things to worry about.
> 
> And I want to buy some ammo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Speaking of the food shortages, we've had two years in a row where food estimates were higher than actuall yield. Last year was supposed to be a record breaking year in the amount of food produced( It was mainly grain), if this year were to fail as bad or worse then I deffinately see hard times coming.

Could you imagine if gas went up to 5 dollars across the board, and suddenly groceries went up twice what you were used to paying. Then Kaboomb peak oil is recognized as legitimate and now easily I see economic death.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> Speaking of the food shortages, we've had two years in a row where food estimates were higher than actuall yield. Last year was supposed to be a record breaking year in the amount of food produced( It was mainly grain), if this year were to fail as bad or worse then I deffinately see hard times coming.
> 
> Could you imagine if gas went up to 5 dollars across the board, and suddenly groceries went up twice what you were used to paying. Then Kaboomb peak oil is recognized as legitimate and now easily I see economic death.


If Obama gets his way or Iran and Israel start at it gas will be at 
$8.00 per gallon.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Woody said:


> The Feds will be our ally??? Wow, stop drinking whatever is in that cup friend!!!
> 
> I agree NK is a rube and not a threat to the US. For all the wrong reasons TPT have their sights set on China. The US has pretty much destabilized the Middle East and we are in Africa looking to do the same. Again, for all the wrong reasons, resources.
> 
> Could there be an EMP here on US soil? Sure, there will be some false flag event shortly. The gun fiasco is winding down and they need some new high profile item to pursue. What it will be and where it will be, who knows but it will be coming.


I'm just saying here that if north Korea invades, govt will most likely not be an enemy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think our worst possible enemy is ourselves, watch how fast we're imploding as a people.


----------

